# Kids Passes for Disney



## Skittles1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Here's a question for all you Disney experts.  I will be going to WDW in April 2012, with my children.  My oldest daughter will be 10 in June, so we are sliding in this visit just before she will need the higher priced ticket, meal plan, etc.  My question is do I need to bring any documentation of her birthdate, since she's so close?  She is a small kid, so easily could pass for even younger.  Likewise, say we went next year, could I still say she is 9?  Or what about an under 3 child, how strict are they with them?  Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## presley (Dec 16, 2011)

They don't need proof.  They may ask the child how old they are, but they won't expect you to bring something with a birthdate printed.


----------



## elaine (Dec 16, 2011)

and should you get a non-expiring child ticket, it is good for that "child" forever--assuming you can still find it.


----------



## icydog (Jan 6, 2012)

Disney will never embarrass a guest with questions like that! Don't worry.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 7, 2012)

Disney wouldn't, but other places do.  It's always a good idea to have a copy of the birth certificates with you.

Our kids are big for their ages, and we've had several situations where we've been questioned about their ages.  (But never at Disney.)


----------



## icydog (Jan 8, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> Disney wouldn't, but other places do.  It's always a good idea to have a copy of the birth certificates with you.
> 
> Our kids are big for their ages, and we've had several situations where we've been questioned about their ages.  (But never at Disney.)



The OP's question was specific to Walt Disney World. Plus, she stated her kids are small for their age. 

Further, I hate to believe that we've become a nation that requires IDs for kids.  The only time a kid needs ID is if he/she is leaving the country....Period


----------



## GeraldineT (Jan 24, 2012)

icydog said:


> The OP's question was specific to Walt Disney World. Plus, she stated her kids are small for their age.
> 
> Further, I hate to believe that we've become a nation that requires IDs for kids.  The only time a kid needs ID is if he/she is leaving the country....Period



Sadly so many people try to "cheat" the system and get their 13 year old in for under 10 or stuff their 5 year old into a stroller and tell the attendant that they are 3, that places have been more thorough with the age restrictions lately.  

Disney would never ask.  They take people at their word.  

I personally would not lie about a childs age especially when the child is old enough to say otherwise.  Not exactly what we want to teach our kids.  But then everyone is different.


----------



## 6scoops (Jan 25, 2012)

GeraldineT said:


> Sadly so many people try to "cheat" the system and get their 13 year old in for under 10 or stuff their 5 year old into a stroller and tell the attendant that they are 3, that places have been more thorough with the age restrictions lately.
> 
> Disney would never ask.  They take people at their word.
> 
> I personally would not lie about a childs age especially when the child is old enough to say otherwise.  Not exactly what we want to teach our kids.  But then everyone is different.



The system should not be charging a 10 year old as a adult, I'm just saying!


----------



## janej (Jan 25, 2012)

We bought my son a non-expiring tickets before he turned 10.   He is 16 now and we used that ticket many times without any problem until we washed it by accident this summer.  We took the remaining paper mess to the ticket office in downtown Disney and they upgrade it to an adult ticket for him.  

It's a good time to consider a non-expiring ticket for your daughter.


----------



## Skittles1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow, that's a great tip to get her a non-expiring ticket.  Thanks!


----------



## a1000monkeys (Jan 25, 2012)

I did have some snarky CM at DL roll his eyes at me and made a rude comment when I told him my son was under two.  He was only 14 mos old at the time but was sleeping in the stroller under a blanket so I guess he looked big. 

He was kind of jerk about it but didn't ask for a birth certificate and let us in.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 25, 2012)

A non-expiring children's ticket will save a LITTLE, but not much. 10 day kids tickets are only $20 cheaper than adult tickets. 1 day tickets are only $5 cheaper.


----------



## spencersmama (Jan 25, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> A non-expiring children's ticket will save a LITTLE, but not much. 10 day kids tickets are only $20 cheaper than adult tickets. 1 day tickets are only $5 cheaper.



And I think you have to pay for the non-expiration option now, so it may not be any cheaper doing it that way.  Disclaimer: I have a yearly pass, so I haven't kept up on ticket prices, but I remember noticing the expiration change 3 or 4 years ago.


----------

